# Stumpf Fiddle



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

On August 10th we're playing a special song in church - *Build Your Kingdom Here*, a song by an Irish group, Rend Collective Experiment. The song as played by them has an instrument called a Jingling Johnny in Ireland but here in the states it's called a Stumpf Fiddle. I told our pastor that I'd make one if he'll play it and he didn't say 'no' quickly enough so now he's on the hook.

I wanted it to be somewhat rustic so I used a stick instead of milled lumber. The drawback to doing it this way is that it took me about 20 hours to make all the little blocks to fit their specific spot on the branch. I think I could make one of these start to finish in about 4 hours if I was mounting everything to the lumber instead of making blocks.

All the hardware, springs, hooks, etc. came from Lowe's. A friend asked where I got this instrument. I told him Lowe's had it on their discount rack! :laughing:

Most of these use a ship's bell but I put a cowbell because my best friend says after most songs we play, 'Needs more cowbell.' This will have 'more cowbell' - 








My daughter wrote the 'More Cowbell' and I lacquered over it - 








Drum stick storage - neatest feature - 








The wood block is Mahogany/Maple with hand cut miters. It sounds as good as it can considering it's mounted rigid and can't vibrate or resonate much - 








Mounting blocks for each component are Oak except for the wood block which are Walnut -


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

wow, that build took a real Beatin, YOU wore me out just a watchin.

Like!

Dale in Indy


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> wow, that build took a real Beatin, YOU wore me out just a watchin.
> 
> Like!
> 
> Dale in Indy


:laughing: I'll deliver it to our pastor in the morning. He asked me tonight if I thought he'd be able to 'play' it. Uh, yes - anyone can! Two of our grandkids had a go at it and proclaimed it to be 'noisy'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ha, well done. May the pastor beat it 'till he's silly. Nice work making all the brackets. For what it is (Stumpf fiddle), it came out great!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Ha, well done. May the pastor beat it 'till he's silly. Nice work making all the brackets. For what it is (Stumpf fiddle), it came out great!


Thanks! I'm right there with you. I'm gearing up to build guitars and this is *NOT* a step forward! :laughing: 

But it was fun to make and it's going to be a fun time playing the song. I can't pick on our pastor too much, though, because he's the one with the mic and everyone's attention *after* the song. Never pick on someone too much if they follow you on stage! :thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is nice and different!!


----------



## lavinia (Oct 28, 2014)

I realize that this thread is a bit old, but I was wondering...can anyone give me any advice about the drum stick holder and how to make it? I think it is a brilliant idea, and my dad and I are looking to build one to use for praise band as well. Any tips at all would be very useful, thank you!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

lavinia said:


> I realize that this thread is a bit old, but I was wondering...can anyone give me any advice about the drum stick holder and how to make it? I think it is a brilliant idea, and my dad and I are looking to build one to use for praise band as well. Any tips at all would be very useful, thank you!


Sure, and welcome aboard! All I did was drill a hole ever so slightly larger than the drumstick at the top and just large enough on the bottom to allow the tip to go through and lodge where the drumstick begins to taper. Then I rounded the Oak off to look nicer and mounted them in their appropriate places on the stick.

I can take some close up photos if you like.

David


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's slick!


----------

